# Reading > Who Said That? >  I've got yer famous quote right here, pal!

## AbdoRinbo

AbdoRinbo is a ****ing *******!

----------


## den

Are you referring to Jung's `duality of man' stuff here again? :P

----------


## AbdoRinbo

::Looks down at the joint in his hand, looks back up at the screen; looks down at the joint in his hand, looks back up at the screen::

Yeah.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

No, actually I just wanted to have my name next to every Forum Index, so I started posting mindless banter just to fill up space. At 9:30pm (Eastern), I was on every Index.

----------


## den

Well you should be proud! you and all three of your hands! :P  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Whatever you say, Princess.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I would say that your quest for dominance in the forum is pathetic... but that would be hipocritical... and would challenge my speling sckills.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Cry, l'ttle baby. Why don't you go home to your mummy and cry, l'ttle cry baby?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

you know, I just might...

----------


## AbdoRinbo

That retort was perfect.  :Frown:

----------


## den

You might just find the perfect torte in that there White Trash cookbook too!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Now that I think about it, I should have used key-lime instead of huckleberry . . .

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

"I prefer boysenberry to any ordinarry jam. I am a citizen's for Boysenberry Jam fan".

Den: you callin me white trash, hoe?

AbdoRinbo: I like huckleberries. I go huckleberry hunting in hum lake quite often. Have you ever been to hum lake off the seasash river? 

Whats that? You haven't? 

WELL THAT MEANS YOU'RE NOT COOL!

Because... huckleberries... are ... cool... and you're... not.

SOTHERE! na na nuh na na

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Argh, the key-lime . . .

----------


## den

No, now go `hoe' yer huckleberries, I prefer truffles. :P 





> Den: you callin me white trash, hoe?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

lol!

truffles??? 

Pringles are soooo much better....

have you tried those new Ritz chips? those are pretty good too.

----------


## den

Truffles *must* be dark chocolate only... ritz chips? neverheardof... they sound like artery insulation to me  :Biggrin:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

well, according to the box, the MUST be healthy because they are baked and not fried....

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## AbdoRinbo

They are pretty tastey. You wanna know what else is tastey? That orange Mountain Dew they had last summer . . . I wish they'd put that in a slushie or something. It's quite popular with the kids these days.

----------


## den

Speakin' a junkfood, they had made `limited edition' crunchy bars, with lemon, orange and raspberry flavoured chocolate, oh man they were so good! Alas can't find them here in Canada anymore...  :Frown:  They have much better junkfood in the U.S.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

> Speakin' a junkfood, they had made `limited edition' crunchy bars, with lemon, orange and raspberry flavoured chocolate, oh man they were so good! Alas can't find them here in Canada anymore...  They have much better junkfood in the U.S.


Den, it's all right, you can get yer greencard and become a US citizen in a few short years.

----------


## den

Silly rabbit, I have _no_ desire to ever live in the good ole' U s of A... unless you are independantly wealthy and will sponsor me?  :Biggrin:

----------


## AbdoRinbo

In America there is freedom and education.

----------


## den

In Canada there is free health care.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Lucky for you, Pfizer sells pharmaceutical drugs to Canada for dirt cheap (and then you go selling them back to us at three times the cost). Stupid, selfish Canadians.

----------


## den

Stupid selfish knows no bounds... do I need to send you some happy pills?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Do you think I'm depressed now?  :Biggrin:

----------


## den

No but I think you need a good smack.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

I don't do smack, you freakin' narc.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Geez, I am a ****ing *******.

_Heigho! Heigho!
Heigho! Heigho!
Heigho! Heigho!_

----------


## AbdoRinbo

I should be smacked.  :Wink:

----------


## fayefaye

> No, actually I just wanted to have my name next to every Forum Index, so I started posting mindless banter just to fill up space. At 930pm (Eastern), I was on every Index.


 D Looks like i'm not the only one here with megalomaniac tendencies. I did the same thing in general chat, but pretty soon i realised that i was just posting up random, inane crap (similar to what I'm doing now, actually..) so eventually I stopped, which kinda sucks cuz I had my name going straight down that forum- i was about five posts off owning the thing.

----------


## Jay

Okay, I'm in a possesive mood as it seems, doing just the same... I wonder why.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

It's nice though isn't it, Jay?

----------


## Jay

Kinda, keep quiet man!!!  :Wink:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Sorry, Jay, I've taken over.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Don't worry, I'll take it all back... 8)

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Ahahahahaha  :Biggrin:  

[That was freakin' hilarious, I'm laughing out loud.]

----------


## Jay

Oh yeah, laugh your *** off while you can  :Wink:   :Biggrin: .

----------


## den

In the immortal words of Dr. Emilio Lizardo, 

Laugha while you can monkey boy!
  :P

----------


## Jay

Okay Den, who is/was that guy :oops:?

----------


## den

From a movie called `Buckaroo Bansai', with Peter Weller, Jeff Goldblum :oops:

The bad Dr. is John Lithgow.

----------


## Jay

Hey I like Jeff Goldblum, but don't know that film... might be some wacky translation I don't recognize... Thanks Den  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Told you so Abdo, just taking over... 8)

----------


## Sindhu

Well, I see no reason why I should stay out of this! :evil: (That's the first time I'm using that emoticon) Wow!

----------


## fayefaye

on the idea of using rare emoticons,
o x are the one's i've never used before
evil is the one i don't use enough!

----------


## AbdoRinbo

They're Yahoo! smilies that you can download at their website.

----------


## Jay

Talking about web sites, how are you with YOUR web sire Ab? Hope you already haven't given up... and make sure to have a guestbook there  :Wink:   :Biggrin:  8)

----------


## Sindhu

> Talking about web sites, how are you with YOUR web sire Ab?


You're working on a website Ab? What About? Now this is news! aNd as Jay said, a guest book is MUST!  :Wink:  
I'm working n TWO sites at the moment, but I can guarantee they won't interest anyone here. When I move on (if ever to other stuff that links up with LITERATURE(note the capitals) I'll invite you all over - and mind you come!

----------


## Jay

Ya sure ya betcha as would my fav Colonel say  :Wink: .

Sorry, you bet I'd pop to have a look at your site/s  :Biggrin: . Oh yeah, and a guestbook is a must-have for you as well  :Biggrin: .

And I'm leaving the topic of Ab site to him as I don't want to speak for others again :oops:.

----------


## Sindhu

> Sorry, you bet I'd pop to have a look at your site/s . Oh yeah, and a guestbook is a must-have for you as well .


ReallY? Girl's School stories,and the History of Children's Literature? If you really mean you'll come, you're more than welcome!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Why not? Have never done that before... might as well have a go, maybe I'd find something I'd find interesting  :Wink: .

----------


## Sindhu

As I said, more than welcome!  :Biggrin:

----------


## fayefaye

wow. abs still hasn't answered ur question, jay? i had this theory going that abdo reads pretty much everything here. like u can pose a question to him in really obscure parts of the forum and he still responds. i was thinking of running a little forumological experiment based on it.. but that would just be stupid.

----------


## Jay

I guess Ab's just not around right now. He will as soon as he has the time to do so. He might be doing other things... and that he posted the poem, at least we know he's okay... I was worried for a while here, it's not usual for Ab to be that quiet. I agree, Ab seems to read everything. When he has the time to.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Sometimes I just wish a bolt of lightning would strike me.

----------


## Jay

Know that feeling...

Welcome back Ab. It might help though, hanging around, could bring your mind to other thoughts maybe...

----------


## fayefaye

> Sometimes I just wish a bolt of lightning would strike me.


i often feel like that, right up to the point where one metaphorically does. then it hurts like a shovel to the face.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

I'm never enough for anyone, I'm either too little or too much.

----------


## Jay

I'm always too little or nothing... if it makes any sense at all.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

It makes perfect sense.

----------


## Jay

I have never been considered "too much". Don't know if it's a good or a bad thing though. And don't care 'cause the result is I'm alone. There was, are and always will be this kinda thingies Ab, no matter how much we don't like them. Sorry to be pesimistic here, but it's the truth. I've been learning how to cope with that as well... not great success in the field.

----------


## fayefaye

sometimes i'm too little. and sometimes i'm too much. i don't care either way cause for some ppl i'm just right. *pause to think about goldilocks and the three bears*

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Jay, spare yourself the trouble of trying to trust people . . .

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

this thread caught my interest. 

I just thought I would through this in as a refference to all the Canadian drugs etc etc...


"Fate made us brothers, prozac made us friends"

----------


## THE BIG DICK CHENEY

BLIFFFEEUPRPRPRGH!

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Mint?

----------


## THE BIG DICK CHENEY

Those can be very refreshing.

----------


## sloegin

I'd also like to suggest chlorpromazine and haloperidal. About 5 cc of the former and 12 cc of the latter.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

And about one pound of Ritilin.

----------


## fayefaye

> Jay, spare yourself the trouble of trying to trust people . . .


i wish i could say i'm the sort of person who puts themselves out there and trusts ppl. but i hardly trust anyone.. still, sometimes u have to put urself out there, y'know. risk pain and heartache. it's life.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Do you trust yourself that much, faye?

----------


## den

You know the world-weary cliché, if you can't trust yourself, how can you trust others, and also, how about, if you can't trust others, how can you expect them to trust you? 

Basic human need... blah blah... no man is an island... blah blah... 




> _Originally posted by AbdoRinbo_ 
> *Jay, spare yourself the trouble of trying to trust people . . .*

----------


## AbdoRinbo

I can think of only three reasons why you should trust anyone, two of which are legit.

----------


## fayefaye

depends what u mean y 'trust myself'

----------


## nicholasburrus

> _Originally posted by AbdoRinbo_ 
> *AbdoRinbo is a ------- *******!*



________________________________
I AGREE

----------


## Jay

Well, seeing I'm once again late... Ab, do you have any idea how to "spare myself the trouble of trying to trust people"? Although I've to admit I don't get what made you to say this :o ... was it something I said? I can really be slow at times :o

----------


## fayefaye

it's not like trust is a conscious thing though. before u realise it, someone knows everything about u, and u know everything about them.

----------


## Jay

Agreed Faye, but I choose people I trust. Not saying I sometimes (well, quite often) pick not very well... but when you fall, you have to get up or you'll get stomped into the ground. Took me a while to realise this, but now I don't inted staying on the ground.

----------


## fayefaye

true. u know i've overtaken u're post count?  :Smile:  moihahaha!! ehhhhxcellent. i don't think i consciously choose, but i have the skill that i can keep my distance once i realise somebody knows too much...  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

About the post count: We seem to be still kinda having the same "score"  :Wink: . Don't worry, I'll rise the number a little when I get home AND finally have time to post  :Smile: 
Well, I don't mean choose as in "gee, I like this one, I will trust himher", but more of my ... dunno, something in me choosed.

----------


## fayefaye

'choosed' -LOL. if u're not at home where r u?

----------


## Jay

UNI Faye... I'm at home during weekends, well, most of them. And this one I was soooo busy I had no time to post anything... and now I have to go in a while as well...

I had no idea I'd be THIS busy...

----------


## fayefaye

i know how u feel. sometimes i wish i could freeze time.

----------


## Jay

Just sometimes? I do all the time.

----------


## fayefaye

lol. don't worry. think of the holidays. my exams are over now  :Smile:  i can go back to being cheery faye instead of stressed out, sleep deprived, have no time faye. it's gonna be great. think of Christmas perhaps. (I know you're not a Christian, what I mean is think of HOLIDAYS and PRESENTS.  :Smile:   :Smile: )

----------


## Jay

lol Faye, Christmas for me means time to get my butt moving and getting to studying for my exams...
And I AM a Christian, I just well, am not in the sense of being a Christian... talk about confusing, huh? I'm christianed (hope that's the word) Protestant. My grandma's about to "strangle" me everytime I don't say the prayer thingy before you're about to eat or sleep or wake up for the matter.

----------


## fayefaye

Good luck, Jay. I'm sure you'll do good. Oh, and you're about to turn 500 too, hey? So I"m not that far ahead after all. Oh, I have exam study tips!
1.Do not drink before an exam.
2. DO NOT leave studying to the night before *sighhh. I always do that*
3. If you finish early, do not stare blankly into space and start drawing on your exam paper.
ok, that's all I got.  :Smile:  But you'll be fine.

----------


## fayefaye

I'm not even allowed to say a*s?

----------


## Stanislaw

Exams are the worst part of the year. I always get so hyped about them and then when they finally arrive I almost die of stress.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Jay... its raise...

I think I should change my little thing from In-need-of-prozac to GRAMMAR NAZI...

----------


## Stanislaw

I agree.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

no one asked.  :Wink:

----------


## fayefaye

Exams.. well I always promise I'll study for them in advance.. you know prepare and what not. But that doesn't really work out... And I think I have plenty of time, but they just creep up on you and before you know it, you're sitting there feeling like c**p.

----------


## Jay

Thanks Faye  :Smile: , I ALWAYS finish early... and stare at walls  :Wink: , I do not drink much, let alone before exams, and I also do study kinda a little late...

Thanks Fool, feel free to go all Grammar Nazi on me anytime. Well, or do my spellcheck :o

Oh and Faye, JUST some 50 posts or so... I think I won't be able to get the same post number anytime soon.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

OH man... I just got done with a math test..... BRAINFART..... I feel like crap. Oh well, it happens, I guess

----------


## fayefaye

Don't stress. Sometimes you do better than you think. Oh, yeah I stare at walls a lot too. Once I started to draw on my exam paper because I had no idea what to do in the last half hour. It was a Chemistry exam, and they didn't even give us a periodic table, so I sat there and tried to draw one. Yes, that's just as sad as it sounds. I think I got up to Vanadium. But I waste a lot of time just sorta sitting there towards the end.

----------


## Stanislaw

Chem test are the worst. they are so stressfull. I practically go bald everytime I take one. I hate enthalpies. I hate alot of chem, but thats life.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

FayeFaye... you are right... 

Without the curve (yes, thankfully there was a curve) I would have had a 45%... now I have an 85%. :-D

----------


## fayefaye

45? OUCH. don't you love it when marks get scaled up?  :Smile:  sucks when it goes down though.

----------


## fayefaye

> _Originally posted by imthefoolonthehill_ 
> *FayeFaye... you are right... 
> 
> Without the curve (yes, thankfully there was a curve) I would have had a 45%... now I have an 85%. :-D*


yes, it's always great to hear someone ELSE say that.  :Smile:  I only like curves when they make my marks go up. Right now I'm a little annoyed at curves (angry at a curve-  :Smile: ) because my friend has to repeat a year: they passed, but so did a lot of other people, so they failed her. Pretty unfair, huh?

----------


## fayefaye

Want to hear a boring and embarrassing story? *deletes story in effort to preserve whatever's left of her dignity*

----------


## crisaor

> _Originally posted by fayefaye_ 
> **deletes story in effort to preserve whatever's left of her dignity**


Too late, faye.  :Biggrin:  But don't worry, there are several of us in the same position  :Wink:  .

----------


## fayefaye

You already read it and didn't post up an embarrassing story of your own? I'm horrified.  :Smile:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

they should have an emoticon for in a state of utter horror.

----------


## fayefaye

yeah. Really creeped out ones.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> _Originally posted by fayefaye_ 
> *Want to hear a boring and embarrassing story? *deletes story in effort to preserve whatever's left of her dignity**


Aaah I want to know now!!!
It's a mess to be so hatefully curious.  :Biggrin:

----------


## fayefaye

I thought we could all share embarassing stories, only nobody else posted their's up, so i decided I'd DEFINATELY delete mine.  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

I found a thread which abdo has not cleansed of his name.

----------


## fayefaye

huh?

----------


## crisaor

> _Originally posted by Stanislaw_ 
> *I found a thread which abdo has not cleansed of his name.*


He only "deleted" the active threads at the time of his "retirement". All the others are still there in the archives.

----------

